# Hotter N Hell 2016



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

Only 80 days until the Hotter N Hell 100. I am chomping at the bit as always. I missed the last two years because of illness. Been training hard and riding well. This year is going to be my best.

Staying at the Spur Hotel in Archer City this year. This is the little Texas town that the Last Picture Show was filmed in. Going to Larry McMurty's book store. Supposed to have one of the largest collections of old books around. 13,000 cyclists and a trip to a legendary book store. Nerd's paradise.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I would dearly love to ride this. It's just too far to drive from Seattle, especially in August.

It's on my "SOMEDAY!" list.


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Hnh 100*



Migen21 said:


> I would dearly love to ride this. It's just too far to drive from Seattle, especially in August.
> 
> It's on my "SOMEDAY!" list.


Did it his year - flew down from Delaware and rode with my son. Wonderfully organized, terrific bike expo - worth your time for sure. I'm 53 and very picky - these guys really do a great job.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Done it twice. First was in 2011, where it got to 108 in the shade. They stopped the ride when we hit mile 83, in which I was ready to call it anyway! So many people on IV's due to not hydrating enough. 
Did it last year and finished up faster than I expected. The funny thing is, I planned on doing the metric, as I barely trained. Definitely doing it again in the future!


----------



## jason124 (Jul 25, 2006)

Migen21 said:


> I would dearly love to ride this. It's just too far to drive from Seattle, especially in August.
> 
> It's on my "SOMEDAY!" list.


Here I am complaining about the location and I live in Austin. Meanwhile I missed the chance to ride the STP this year due to logistics. Maybe next year I will do STP.


----------

